# Fluval 306 canister pump



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I have had this pump for over 2 years and have regularly maintained it. I just recently moved and reset up my aquarium and it was working fine one day then all of a sudden after I unplugged it to do some maintenance with plants, it won't start up again. I can hear the motor running there is just no water intake nor output. Any suggestions?

Nephrus


----------



## daniray15 (Apr 10, 2016)

in my case i just put a water on the canister before connecting it to I/O tube...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

I always ensure its full before connecting because I know the pains of priming it by pumping


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Double check the output and input tubes are in the correct position on the aquastop. May sound stupid, but I had the same problem as you and it turns out I had the tubes swapped. Input was in the output position and vice versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

yup in the right spot, thx for trying !


----------



## Smittied (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi I had this same problem with my 406 after a while. Apparently its a problem that a lot of the fluvial filters get. Next time you plug it in and it doesn't start just suck on the outlet tube. I know it sounds gross but once water gets flowing it works normally. I also find this only has to be done occasionally.


----------

